# Front grille for 05 spec v



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can get a custom front grille for my 05 specv. I haven't even gotten a clue where to begin looking. I am not a real fan of the billet grilles (i think they belong on trucks) but any help would be appreciated!!! :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont think there are any new grills for the besides the billet ones out yet.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

stillen is making there current '02-'03 kit fit the '-04-'05's. (unfortunately  )

theres talk of a syndicate custom piece in the works, but who knows. there really isn't much out there thus far for the 04-05's


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SCOOTERSPECV said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a custom front grille for my 05 specv. I haven't even gotten a clue where to begin looking. I am not a real fan of the billet grilles (i think they belong on trucks) but any help would be appreciated!!! :cheers:


This is from your thread that was locked down, concerning billet grills.


> Billet is billet. People are gonna tell you that these look like crap, and belong on a truck, but its your choice of course.
> 
> http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_p...bcat=160&dsbp=1
> 
> ...





blueboost said:


> stillen is making there current '02-'03 kit fit the '-04-'05's. (unfortunately  )
> 
> theres talk of a syndicate custom piece in the works, but who knows. there really isn't much out there thus far for the 04-05's


He is talking about a grill, not a body kit/bumper.


You basically have to fab your own. With mesh or whatever.


----------



## spec5 (Feb 9, 2005)

i have a billet grill for my 04 spec-v. i don't really like it all that much, but it is different and makes my car more noticeable.


----------



## RedSpecV04 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, you pretty much have to either wait for more custom grills to become available or make one yourself. I made two different grills. The one that I am sticking with is made from stock anodized aluminum mesh that I purchased at a local specialty shop. It is made by Folia-Tec and looks great and was very easy to work with. At some point I will get some pics and a brief write-up into the cosmetic section. The mesh cost me $40.00. 
Good luck! 

Postscript: You can go to www.foliatec.com to see the different types of mesh that are available. They are located in Germany, so you will probably want to find a local dealer, but you can check out what they look like at this site.

Better Yet, type or cut and paste this into your browser: http://foliatec.de/1_english.shtml
Use this instead, it brings you right into the English section. Look along the top of the page for "online catalogue" click this and then look along the left hand side of the page, down a little ways for the third pic/link down that says "exterior" click this and then you can get more details/pictures of the different type of mesh.


----------



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

bump for 04-05 parts damn it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ever consider an 02-03 conversion? it has been done and it looks really sick


----------



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

NickZac said:


> ever consider an 02-03 conversion? it has been done and it looks really sick


i have considered. i like the 02-03 bumper much better. ive seen some nice body kits to. but i dont want to rice my car to much. :jawdrop:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

NickZac said:


> ever consider an 02-03 conversion? it has been done and it looks really sick


I so wish I had the money. I hate how vis doesnt have the invader style carbon hood for the 04's yet, along with the BC2 kit. If I had more funds, I would really convert to the 03 with those two differences. Going to stock for $x,xxx is stupid IMO, might as well upgrade some parts.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

why be so impatient? i say wait a few more years until they come out with stuff for the 04 and up models.


----------



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

shit i forgot his screen name but he make good looking grills for the 04-05. on the vboard that is.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

his name is VEE... I just dremled out my bucktooth and replaced it with mesh...so it just the normal grill, except there is mesh where the bucktooth would be.


----------



## brenk-123 (Jun 21, 2008)

*custom lip?*



Psch91 said:


> I so wish I had the money. I hate how vis doesnt have the invader style carbon hood for the 04's yet, along with the BC2 kit. If I had more funds, I would really convert to the 03 with those two differences. Going to stock for $x,xxx is stupid IMO, might as well upgrade some parts.



I see that you got a custom lip for your car. Where can i find those? i have a 2006 spec V


----------

